

Show HN: Interactive Time Lapse Map for Major Earthquakes on Earth Since 1900 - eminaz
http://maptimed.com/

======
PhantomGremlin
Did anyone get this to work?

I tried with Safari on OS X Mavericks and it just sits there. I can't get time
to advance when I hit the "play" button; nothing happens when I click at
various points in the map.

~~~
eminaz
There was a bug, now you should be able to play it, and when you hover at the
points it will show some information.

